# What Braided fishing line have you found to be most like HALO .014?



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I know there have been people experimenting with Braided spectra fishing line and was wondering which brand and particular braid has been found to be most like Halo .014. I am NOT interested in the ones that are more flat than round. I am most interested in actual experience, not Brand-X claims.

Just based on my initial online searches, my guess is 50 lb 4-strand Power pro (the original P. Pro). 

This week, I ordered a 1/4 lb spool of Halo .014 because I was getting a little nervous about future supplies given how many businesses have shut down recently. I have no idea if my order will ever be filled once BCY opens and really no guarantee whether they will re-open. So I'm looking at buying some braided spectra fishing line just for a back-up plan B. I would rather have some braided fishing line that is nearly identical to Halo .014 than to have nothing at all to work with. I want to order some while sources still have it in stock.

Don't hesitate to PM me if you do not want people to know you have used braided fishing line for serving. 

Thanks!


----------



## WALKER7036 (Aug 14, 2010)

PowerPro I have experimented with won't hold as well as Halo, so I wouldn't want to use it on hard roll over point on tough cables.... I believe the 30# test was measuring at (.012), but it finished pretty close to Halo (.014). I can try to confirm that here in a bit.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

WALKER7036 said:


> PowerPro I have experimented with won't hold as well as Halo, so I wouldn't want to use it on hard roll over point on tough cables.... I believe the 30# test was measuring at (.012), but it finished pretty close to Halo (.014). I can try to confirm that here in a bit.


Thank you. That would be much appreciated.


----------



## WALKER7036 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry, I mispoke.... PowerPro 50# is .36mm (.014"). Spectra Extreme Braid is .32mm (.012"), and that is what I was thinking about. I did not like the PowerPro, it did not hold well. The Spectra Extreme Braid held very will, but again, I would probably only use it for serving areas that don't have hard bends.... cheap serving for string stop areas and yoke leg servings.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

WALKER7036 said:


> Sorry, I mispoke.... PowerPro 50# is .36mm (.014"). *Spectra Extreme Braid is .32mm (.012")*, and that is what I was thinking about. I did not like the PowerPro, it did not hold well. The Spectra Extreme Braid held very will, but again, I would probably only use it for serving areas that don't have hard bends.... cheap serving for string stop areas and yoke leg servings.


What poundage of Spectra Extreme Braid are you referring to above? 40 lb? or 45 lb?

Here's their size chart:

Model Capacity Diameter
0.4# 10LB 0.10mm
0.8# 15LB 0.14mm
1.0# 18LB 0.16mm
1.2# 20LB 0.18mm
1.5# 22LB 0.20mm
2.0# 28LB 0.23mm
2.5# 30LB 0.25mm
3.0# 40LB 0.28mm
*4.0# 45LB 0.33mm*
5.0# 50LB 0.38mm
6.0# 60LB 0.40mm
7.0# 70LB 0.45mm
8.0# 80LB 0.50mm
12.0# 120LB 0.70mm
14.0# 140LB 0.75mm
15.0# 150LB 0.80mm

Thanks!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

BCY is open and shipping as of 4/15. Probably backed up a bit but orders are going out


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

SteveB said:


> BCY is open and shipping as of 4/15. Probably backed up a bit but orders are going out


Thanks SteveB!


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I just received my Spectra Extreme Braid fishing line. 

I think I answered my own question. *45 lb 4-ply braided fishing line is the closest to .014 Halo.*

Here are my observations so far:

---------------------------------Halo .014-------------45 LB Braided Fishing line

Size range:------------------.0135"-.0145"---------------.0140"-.0160"

The fishing line is noticeably darker black. Other than that, they look almost identical.
The fishing line "looks" slightly larger when side by side, but I think that is due to it being darker. See size above.
The fishing line SMELLS to high heaven! ( you could probably get high sniffing it....No, I haven't tried).
The fishing line is NOTICEABLY slicker. 
They both look to have the same shine with the naked eye. Fishing line looks a tad more shiny when magnified.
They both vary slightly as you measure up and down the line. The Halo varies about .001" Fishing line about .002".
The mean size of the Halo is .014". The mean size for the fishing line is .015"
When run through your hands, the fishing line leaves a faint mark (from dye or coating) where the Halo does not.

I have not done a break strength comparison yet other than pull by hand and the fishing line seems just as trough as the Halo, but is most definitely harder to hold onto under tension. I believe this is due to some kind of coating this was added to the fishing line, hence the VERY strong smell. 

I view the biggest downfall of the fishing line is it's slickness compared to the Halo. I'm thinking this is probably going to increase the likelihood of serving separation. HOWEVER, I believe this is due to a coating they put on the braided fishing line. And if it is a coating that was added, I am assuming it can be REMOVED with a solvent. So I looked up online and found that Dyneema is completely chemical resistant to bot Isopropyl Alcohol and Acetone. 

Here is the link to that information:

https://dynamica-ropes.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/CIS-YA101-Chemical-Resistance.pdf

My intentions are to attempt to remove the coating that was added to the fishing line to see if I can make it the same slickness as the Halo. I'll test Acetone and 91% Isopropyl alcohol and maybe denatured alcohol. If a solvent will remove the coating, I will try to find a way to treat the line in bulk. 

For those that think this is not worth the effort, that's fine. To me, it absolutely is. A big fat 1000 meter (1093 yards) spool of the fishing line cost me $23.88 shipped. A 120 yard spool of the Halo cost me $32.00 shipped! Also, I can at-least buy the fishing line at the moment and actually receive it. I ordered it 4/08 and received it today 4/25. I ordered a spool of Halo around the same date and I still have no clue when the Halo will get here since the supply chain has been interrupted by the COVID-19 reaction. Other than what I've already stated, I have no intentions of debating whether or not it is anti-patriotic buying Chinese vs USA products.  There are other threads for that.

I'll let you know what I find after I try to remove the coating. It does appear that I purchased the right weight of fishing line (45 lb test). Their size chart was almost spot on. The 45# line was claimed to be .33 mm which is 0.01299 inch. That's much closer to the actual measurement that I thought it would be. After the coating removal, if successful, it could be even closer to the advertised size and closer to the Halo is size. It's already much closer than I was expecting.

OK, I tested a piec of the fishing line and lots of black came off on the paper towel. Afterwards, the fishing line appeared to be identical to the HALO. It also lost a noticeable amount of it’s slickness and was much easier to grip by hand, but still not quite as easy to grip as the Halo. The resulting serving with the fishing line was .002” bigger in diameter than the Halo serving. Exactly as you would expect since the fishing line is .001” bigger in nominal size. I was able to pull on the fishing line just as hard as the halo to cinch the end of the serving without it breaking. So I am happy about the tensile strength of it.

Even the untreated fishing line looks identical to the halo with the naked eye once served. But there is a distinguishable difference in the pattern when you view a zoomed photo. ( SEE PHOTO). The only way to see if the fishing line would perform as well as the Halo would be to serve string and cables with each for the same bow and put them through the test. 

One thing I can say for sure is that every deer downwind of the untreated fishing line WILL smell it! I can’t stress enough how strong that stuff smells! I don’t think I would want it on my hunting bow, however, if a deer can smell the serving, they can most likely smell the hunter too. The Halo had no noticeable smell at all. You will have to decide for yourself. Atleast I know a lot more about this stuff than I did before I had it in my hands. And YOU know as much as I do without having to order it.

The second photo shows how much of the black bled off onto the acetone soaked paper towel It seems to never let up! I can't say if, or how much this black dye would bleed onto your string. With a black string, it would be a non-issue, but for colored strings, this could be a very bad thing.

* LEFT* - .014" Halo - *RIGHT* - 45# test Spectra Extreme Braid fishing line. (Both 4-strand braided)
To be honest, the fishing like looks better. It looks much more round when you click on the photo so zoom it!








Fishing line pulled through acetone soaked paper towel:









Halo pulled through acetone soaked paper towel:


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I have used 50# Spectra Extreme Braid for years and I have never had a problem. It has worked very well. You are correct about the smell, it smells like dead fish, but I think the smell eventually goes away.

Automan


----------



## WALKER7036 (Aug 14, 2010)

automan26 said:


> ...You are correct about the smell, it smells like dead fish, but I think the smell eventually goes away.
> 
> Automan


Duh...It's fishing line! LOL


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

automan26 said:


> I have used 50# Spectra Extreme Braid for years and I have never had a problem. It has worked very well. You are correct about the smell, it smells like dead fish, but I think the smell eventually goes away.
> 
> Automan


Mine has a very strong chemical odor. It smells more like a strong industrial solvent......nothing like fish. I served a section of string with it yesterday and by evening, I could not smell the serving. But I had to put the spool of line in a zip-lock back last night. It was stinking up the whole room. 

Do you know what the 50 lb test Spectra Extreme Braid measures?....or what the resulting serving measures compared to the Halo .014?

Thanks!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

50# Extreme Braid is listed by the manufacturer at .36mm which converts to .014". I'm not sure, but I think that is 4 strand material. I just not put a digital caliper to my 50# and it measured about .014-.015".

Automan


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

automan26 said:


> 50# Extreme Braid is listed by the manufacturer at .36mm which converts to .014". I'm not sure, but I think that is 4 strand material. I just not put a digital caliper to my 50# and it measured about .014-.015".
> 
> Automan











OK, I just got in another order of the SPECTRA Extreme Braid 4-strand braided line and here are the measurements:

*28 lb. = .010"*

*40 lb. =* *.014"*

*45 lb = **.014"*

*50 lb. = .019"*

Notice that the 40 lb and 45 lb are exactly the same size! I just ordered some 15 lb tonight to see if it would be down around .007" or less. for end loops and cable serving for roller guards. Again, this is the SPECTRA Extreme Braid 4 ply fishing line. I ordered from the same seller to try to make sure I was getting the same brand.

When I measure the line, I run the line long ways in the jaw of the calipers like *l*l*l* instead of just across the jaws like +. That way, the line does not flatten out and give a smaller diameter than it really is. I measure the Halo .014" serving the same way and get the same .014" measurement as the 40 lb. and 45 lb. fishing line.

Fortunately, BCY started shipping again a week or so ago and I got my .014" Halo in and my 452X is on the way. But I learned that I had better have a back-up or stockpile plenty of BCY since it is now apparent to me that BCY's supply chain can be disrupted rather quickly. I posted the sizes of the braided fishing line above to take the guesswork out of deciding on a size for those that want to try it out of curiosity, economic necessity, or out of necessity due to the nonavailability of BCY Halo from a supply disruption like we just witnessed. 

Thanks for all of the feedback. I will post the measured size of the 15 lb braided line when it arrives. By the way, to give you an idea of shipping time, this last order (three 300 meter spools of line) ordered May 5th arrived today, May 28th.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I have used spectra braid fishing line it’s same as halo pretty much. It does bleed but when I spool it on my smaller roll I run it through a rag as I’m spooling it on. I’ve never had a problem with serving separation. I got all different sizes I even got different colors to match my string material. It don’t cost near as much either. I use it along with power grip serving on my strings.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I used the 28 lb (.010") line to do the end loop servings on the string and cables I just made for my Decree GX-35 and it worked MUCH better than the .009 Polygrip I've been using! The Polygrip wold always fray some and would be fuzzy and dull. The 28 lb Spectra fishing line stayed smooth and shiny! 

I have some of the Spectra Extreme Braid 15 lb and 20 lb ordered. I will post those sizes when they arrive.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Dewboy said:


> View attachment 7170045
> 
> 
> OK, I just got in another order of the SPECTRA Extreme Braid 4-strand braided line and here are the measurements:
> ...


UPDATE!

I just received the 15 lb Spectra Extreme 4 ply braided line. I painstakingly measured it and measured all of the other sizes again using the same method. Here are the measurements I came up with taking measurements up and down several feet of each size line. I am confident in the accuracy of these measurements, especially for comparing one spool of line to the next. Even if my calipers were off, they would be off the same for all spools. This should, at the very least give you an idea how much difference in diameter there is from say a 40 lb line to a 45 lb or a 50 lb line of this same brand. It appears that if I want .007" diameter line, I will have to use the 10 lb line. I just ordered some and will add the measurements to the list when it arrives. I also have 20 lb line on order and will add that measurement to the list when it arrives. It is suffice to say that the advertised measurements are not reliable. The size you get when you convert their *advertised size* in mm to inches appears to be a few thousandths smaller than the *Actual measured size*. That is the whole reasoning for posting this information here:

*15 lb. - .009" - .010"

28 lb. = .011" - .012"

40 lb. = .014" - .015"

45 lb. = .0155" - .0165"

50 lb. = .175" - .185"

.014" BCY HALO = .015" - 17.5"*

*Most of this line varies a couple of thousands, but most variance is only about .001" throughout most of the line I measured, which is pretty good tolerances IMO. The sizes above reflect the most consistent range of measurements I got. It is worth noting that the BCY HALO from a brand new spool I just received varies more in size than the much cheaper Spectra Extreme braided fishing line! It appears the closest braided fishing line size to .014" HALO is the 45 lb line. Also, as you can see above, the HALO advertised size is just as far off as the advertised sizes for the fishing line, and like the fishing line, is running a few thousands larger than advertised. This makes me believe that the diameter might be measured with the line under a specified amount of tension, much like a bow string length is measured at 100 lbs of tension. I believe all of the diameter measurements above would be a couple of thousandths less had the line been under 10 lbs or so of tension. I was probably putting a lb or less tension on the line when I took the measurements above, and I made sure to keep that the same tension from one measurement to the next and one spool to the next.

So it appears that I have answered my own question, which is how many of my questions get answered. I hope there is still some that can appreciate those that are still willing to share their information for the benefit of others.


----------



## carletes47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Your information is highly appreciated, I am sure
and you have fully clarified what diameters we must take in the fishing lines to replace the expensive conventional string linings.
have you tried with other manufacturers?
I say it because of the smell hahaha
seriously, many of us will be encouraged to try fishing lines


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

carletes47 said:


> Your information is highly appreciated, I am sure
> and you have fully clarified what diameters we must take in the fishing lines to replace the expensive conventional string linings.
> have you tried with other manufacturers?
> I say it because of the smell hahaha
> seriously, many of us will be encouraged to try fishing lines


Actually, the smell wasn't as bad on the last several spools I got. The first one was really bad, but most of the others were not too bad. It seems like the smaller line has the least amount of smell. I haven't tried with another manufacturer. I stuck with the same manufacturer so I would be comparing apples to apples when it comes to comparing different pound test weights vs their sizes. Also, I wanted to stick with a non-expensive brand. If I had to pay almost as much for a fishing line, I would just go ahead and buy Halo. If something happened that shut down the production of Halo again, I might would look into another brand "IF" the Spectra Extreme was not performing well. But so far, it's doing pretty good. The biggest problem has been knowing what line to order to get the diameter you want. And I am working on answering those questions. I'm not going to buy and test every size they have, but I will end up testing enough to get a collection of the sizes I want for the different applications I need. 

I may also serve a 22 or 24 strand 452X string with each size I have and measure the resulting diameter. That may give a better indicator of what size you need than just posting the diameter of the string with very little tension on it. It might take me a while to get to it. I have a lot of other things I need to do that are more urgent. But I'l try to get it done asap.


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think it depends on the brand you get. I got a spool of Agepoch .36mm 50Lbs line: .36mm/25.4=*0.0142* inches


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Jabr357 said:


> I think it depends on the brand you get. I got a spool of Agepoch .36mm 50Lbs line: .36mm/25.4=*0.0142* inches
> 
> View attachment 7188381


Yes, I believe the actual size does vary between brands. But I would contend that none of the advertised sizes are accurate, atleast in terms of "serving" size or "served" string size. Even the BCY Halon sizes don't match their measured size. In fact, my .014 Halon serving was off more than the braided fishing line I measured. But yes, the Agepoch 50 lb line is advertised .36mm while the Spectra Extreme advertises .38mm. When you convert to inches, you get .36 = .1417 and .38 = .1496. But simply converting the advertised size in millimetres to inches will not give you the "actual" size. 

Measuring the size is the only way to know for sure. And I believe measuring the OD of an unserved string at 400 pounds of tension, then serving that string with a line you want to measure (still at 400 lbs of tension), and measuring the served string (still with 400 lbs tension on it), subtracting the measurement of the unserved string, and dividing that result by 2 should give you the true actual serving size. Serving size and fishing line size are not necessarily one in the same since the serving flattens out some when it is served over a string. Also, a measurement of the served string with the 400 lbs of tension removed will give the best overall diameter measurement for Nock fit and cam groove fit reference. When I do my serving with each size braided fishing line, I will include all of those measurements. At the end of the tests, I doesn't matter what "size" you come up with for the serving. What matters most is what the resulting served string measures, whether it's for arrow nock fit or cam groove fit. 

This is important because, for example, if you get your end serving too small, it will usually increase bow noise. If you get your end serving too big, you may unnecessarily loose speed and decrease the life of the serving, as it will be more prone to wear.

My goal for this thread was to post the true results for different sizes of one of the cheap Spectra braided lines so there would no no guesswork or assumptions as to the resulting serving size. Thanks for everyone that has joined in the discussion.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*UPDATE:*

I just received the 20 lb test Spectra Extreme Braid fishing line. I was disappointed to find that it measures the exact same size as the 28 lb test. But not at all surprised. I was expecting it to be atleast .001" smaller. I did find that the 20 lb test was more consistently .012" at different points where the 28 lb test varied more between .011" and .012". So if you are shooting for .012 diameter line, either one of these will work. I still have a 10 lb test on the way. I won't be surprised to find that it's the same as the 15 lb test, but I'm hoping that it's .008" or less. We shall see. I just ordered a 300m spool of the 80 lb test. That should cover the size ranges I need unless I choose to start messing with crossbow strings, which is doubtful. So in the end, you will have access to about $100 worth of information on the diameter of this braided spectra fishing line for FREE. You're welcome.

*Test: = Measured Dia.*

15 lb. = .009" - .010"

*20 lb = .011" - .012"*

*28 lb. = .011" - .012"*

40 lb. = .014" - .015"

45 lb. = .0155" - .0165"

50 lb. = .175" - .185"

.014" BCY HALO = .015" - 17.5"


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I use 40lb 8 strand in the extreme braid, under a magnifying glass and on a string it is identical to .14 Halon. The 4 strand does not finish anywhere near as smooth as Halon, 8 strand is identical. I have never had it slip and have been using it for about 7 years but if you are worried you can set it with the clear silicon "tire shine" from an auto store, I use it to turn white serving clear.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I use 40lb 8 strand in the extreme braid, under a magnifying glass and on a string it is identical to .14 Halon. The 4 strand does not finish anywhere near as smooth as Halon, 8 strand is identical. I have never had it slip and have been using it for about 7 years but if you are worried you can set it with the clear silicon "tire shine" from an auto store, I use it to turn white serving clear.


The 45 lb 4-strand Extreme Braid I compared to .014" Halo was noticeably smoother than the Halo. See post #8 of this thread. I haven't tried any of the 8-strand because I read in some other threads that is flattens out too much. Not sure if I even want to try any at this point. I'm pretty satisfied with the 4-ply. But thanks for the info. Good to know about the Tire Shine. I use a product called Dritz Fray Check, but I haven't put enough shots through my strings to determine how well it works compared to using none. I will check into the Tire Shine. Thanks!


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

UPDATE: *7/9/2020*

I just received the 10 lb test Spectra Extreme Braid fishing line. I am very happy to find that the size is exactly what I was looking for to served cables where they run in roller guards. As long as it has enough strength and durability, it should work great. I have the 80 lb. test on order. I will post measurements for it when it arrives. At that point, I'm pretty sure I will be done with sizing this braided fishing line. 

*Test: = Measured Dia.

10 lb. = .005" - .006"

15 lb. = .009" - .010"

20 lb = .011" - .012"

28 lb. = .011" - .012"

40 lb. = .014" - .015"

45 lb. = .0155" - .0165"

50 lb. = .175" - .185"

.014" BCY HALO = .015" - 17.5"*


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't know how you will go with the 10lb, the lowest I go is the 20lb and that breaks occasionally when serving tight.
For center serving I use 80lb or 100lb on 24 strand strings, depending on knock fit required and up to 120lb on thinner strings. I only use 8 strand now.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*UPDATE:

I just received the spool of 80 l b Extreme Braid. I am disappointed in the SIZE. It is quite a bit larger than the advertised size of .50mm (.197"). It measures .024" to .025". It may be fine for crossbows, but not sure about bows. It is certainly bigger than anything I use on my personal bow strings. I was hoping it would be closer to the .197". For those doing Taxidermy, the 80 lb Spectra Extreme would probably be a good cape thread.*

*Test: = Measured Dia.

10 lb. = .005" - .006"

15 lb. = .009" - .010"

20 lb = .011" - .012"

28 lb. = .011" - .012"

40 lb. = .014" - .015"

45 lb. = .0155" - .0165"

50 lb. = .0175" - .0185"

80 lb. = .024" - .025"

.014" BCY HALO = .015" - 17.5"*


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, to my surprise, I had to reserve a string for someone today where I needed the 80 lb.(025") braided spectra. The .022" dimondback was not thick enough for proper nock fit. Just goes to show that you need all different sizes if you mess with enough strings.

So one great thing about the braided Spectra fishing line is that it's cheap enough to stock a large array of sizes for just about anything you might encounter. I would hate to know I had to pay Halo prices for all the braided Spectra fishing line I have ordered. I would have a small fortune invested in it!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Another nice thing about braided Spectra fishing line is realized when you're just about finished serving one of those cables that has about two feet of serving and are about two inches from finishing and you screw up, then have to remove all that serving and start all over. If you're using Halo it really hurts to trash all that expensive material, then use up that much more just to get the job finished. (Been there myself.) With fishing line, you can easily blow it off and start again. It feels better to waste time than to take it in the wallet. When you serve using fishing line you most likely have enough spare stock on the big spool to finish the job, but if you don't have enough Halo to finish, you get to put in an order for more and wait to finish your cable until your new stuff arrives from the distributor. 

Automan


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

automan26 said:


> Another nice thing about braided Spectra fishing line is realized when you're just about finished serving one of those cables that has about two feet of serving and are about two inches from finishing and you screw up, then have to remove all that serving and start all over. If you're using Halo it really hurts to trash all that expensive material, then use up that much more just to get the job finished. (Been there myself.) With fishing line, you can easily blow it off and start again. It feels better to waste time than to take it in the wallet. When you serve using fishing line you most likely have enough spare stock on the big spool to finish the job, but if you don't have enough Halo to finish, you get to put in an order for more and wait to finish your cable until your new stuff arrives from the distributor.
> 
> Automan


Yep, it's much, much easier on the wallet to stock up on the Spectra fishing line than the HALO. And you usually have lots of choices as to how much you can buy......100m, 300m, 500m, or 1000m. Once my spool of 60 lb line comes in, I should have every size I would ever need. The biggest problem I have found is that they sell out of the most popular sizes during fishing season. So you really need to stock up on it during the winter if you can.


----------



## forthill (Nov 15, 2013)

Where are you buying the Spectra extreme braid line?


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

forthill said:


> Where are you buying the Spectra extreme braid line?


From eBay. But the seller I purchased most of mine from is out of most sizes. But I found a seller that sells it under a different name DORISEA, and they have all the sizes in stock from what I can tell. Here is the link:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dorisea-Bl...300m-500m-1000m/350956523039?var=620209963679


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

I use this. 1,500 meters for $37.00 50lb. test for end servings. 40 lb. white for clear serving.






Amazon.com : HERCULES Braided Fishing Line 1500m(1640yards) 6lbs to 100lbs GSP Fishing Line 4 Strands 15 Colors : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : HERCULES Braided Fishing Line 1500m(1640yards) 6lbs to 100lbs GSP Fishing Line 4 Strands 15 Colors : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*Update: 8/29/2020

The 60 lb. Braided Spectra came in today. It measures .020" to .021". That is what I was hoping for. I don't see any reason to order any 70 lb. line, so unless I get a wild hair, I'm done until I just need to replace something I run out of.. But now we have an accurate size reference for the Braided Spectra fishing line here on ArcheryTalk.

Test: = Measured Dia.

10 lb. = .005" - .006"

15 lb. = .009" - .010"

20 lb = .011" - .012"

28 lb. = .011" - .012"

40 lb. = .014" - .015"

45 lb. = .0155" - .0165"

50 lb. = .0175" - .0185"

60 lb. = .020" - .021"

80 lb. = .024" - .025"

.014" BCY HALO = .015" - .017.5"*


----------



## CKCECB (Feb 22, 2020)

Thank you for sharing all of your research with us. The alternate source will be a big cost savings for many. I recently respooled a couple of fishing reels with PowerPro and could hardly believe how similar the stuff was to Halo in feel. I have two spools of Halo to use up then I will give fishing line a try.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

CKCECB said:


> Thank you for sharing all of your research with us. The alternate source will be a big cost savings for many. I recently respooled a couple of fishing reels with PowerPro and could hardly believe how similar the stuff was to Halo in feel. I have two spools of Halo to use up then I will give fishing line a try.


You're welcome. It's nice when folks are appreciative of those that share information they have spent their time and money gathering. There are many folks that will not share information because of the competition it may create. It is akin to shooting yourself in the foot and I understand their position. And when only a small minority act like they are appreciative for their efforts, there is even less incentive to share. Once we get to a hyper competitive state to where nobody is willing to share anymore, many folks will no longer have an incentive to visit ArcheryTalk anymore. Thanks.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Dewboy said:


> UPDATE: *7/9/2020*
> 
> I just received the 10 lb test Spectra Extreme Braid fishing line. I am very happy to find that the size is exactly what I was looking for to served cables where they run in roller guards. As long as it has enough strength and durability, it should work great. I have the 80 lb. test on order. I will post measurements for it when it arrives. At that point, I'm pretty sure I will be done with sizing this braided fishing line.
> 
> ...


How is the 10# holding up? With .007 Halo on national backorder, I need a replacement for serving end loops.


----------



## Bigmf (Dec 29, 2021)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I use 40lb 8 strand in the extreme braid, under a magnifying glass and on a string it is identical to .14 Halon. The 4 strand does not finish anywhere near as smooth as Halon, 8 strand is identical. I have never had it slip and have been using it for about 7 years but if you are worried you can set it with the clear silicon "tire shine" from an auto store, I use it to turn white serving clear.


Hey Aussie dude, what brand tire shine are you having success with, cheers m8


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Bigmf said:


> Hey Aussie dude, what brand tire shine are you having success with, cheers m8


I would use mineral oil or liquid silicon before tire shine.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Perry24 said:


> How is the 10# holding up? With .007 Halo on national backorder, I need a replacement for serving end loops.


If you can go just a few thousandths bigger, I would go with the 15 lb line. The 10 lb line is ok, but you really have to be careful not to try to pull too hard on it. I've been a little frustrated with it breaking when I try to cinch it down tight. I admit that I am heavy handed, but I like my serving ends to be right. But end loops don't need to be cinched too awfully tight anyway since you serve over the top of them anyway. If you're not heavy handed like me, you probably won't have a problem with the 10 lb line. I don't have any news on how it holds up to roller guards when used for that purpose. Even though I purchased a couple of roller guards, I have never installed them since the solid cable guards keep working so well,


----------



## Bigmf (Dec 29, 2021)

Perry24 said:


> I would use mineral oil or liquid silicon before tire shine.


Liquid silicone? As in silicone spray wd40 brand or the stuff used for moulds


----------

